# Scorpion Sting



## SGADawg (May 31, 2008)

Anybody on here ever been stung by a scorpion??

I got stung by one this morning.  Freaked me out pretty good at first.  Never been stung by one before or even known anyone that has been stung by one.  I didn't know what to expect.  Probably watched too many horror movies in my youth

Turned out not to be very bad, at least so far.

Burned about like a wasp sting for about 5 minutes.  I immediately put ice on it while the wife got some bleach which I poured over it and left for a couple of minutes.  Only had a a slight swelling and reddening of the finger.

Now, about 8 hours later, it is still a little red, swelling is gone, but all day it has felt tingly like a slight electric curent was going through it or maybe a miniature Neal Diamond concert.

Anyone else been stung? Did I do the right thing, other recommended treatments, etc?  Our place at Lake Sinclair seems to be overrun with them this year.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 31, 2008)

HURT LIKE THE DIKKENCE DIDNT IT !!!   1 got me in the belly one time   .. OOOUCH !


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 31, 2008)

Here in Ga. it's a brown scorpion that you got zapped by. No problem at all just an inconvience. If you were allergic to stuff like that a big problem!


----------



## shawn mills (May 31, 2008)

I layed down in bed one night and got popped right below the crotch on my inner thigh! me and that scorpion had a serious heart to heart shortly thereafter!  He lost....


----------



## secondseason (May 31, 2008)

I stepped on one in the bath tub when I was a kid.  I can still remember how it hurt.  I remember my granny put ammonia on it.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 31, 2008)

My wife did years ago but I don't remember anything except a big red area


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> Anybody on here ever been stung by a scorpion??
> 
> I got stung by one this morning.  Freaked me out pretty good at first.  Never been stung by one before or even known anyone that has been stung by one.  I didn't know what to expect.  Probably watched too many horror movies in my youth
> 
> ...



"tingly"    You know you liked that part.   Glad your okay.


----------



## tcward (May 31, 2008)

If it happens again,(hope it doesn't) make up a paste of meat tenderizer and water put it on the sting for about 20 min. Works like a charm with any bite or sting!


----------



## contender* (May 31, 2008)

Slipped my shoes on a couple months ago and one got me. I got that shoe off in record time!!!!
It hurt but nothing to worry about.


----------



## SGADawg (May 31, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "tingly"    You know you liked that part.   Glad your okay.


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 31, 2008)

Got hit on the big toe! I had left my boots out side my camper because they were muddy, BIG MISTAKE As i put my boots on to go hunting the next morning it got me not once but twice before i could throw my boot down the hill.


----------



## Inatree (May 31, 2008)

My 4 year old girl got hit in the hand by one Fri, She found some scorpions under a small peice of plywood in the back yard, My wife went ballistic and got the babys scared to death, they were all crying and screaming including the wife, so I ended up letting a scorpion sting me just to get all the girls to calm down.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 31, 2008)

Inatree said:


> My 4 year old girl got hit in the hand by one Fri, She found some scorpions under a small peice of plywood in the back yard, My wife went ballistic and got the babys scared to death, they were all crying and screaming including the wife, so I ended up letting a scorpion sting me just to get all the girls to calm down.



You win the manly award.  That's awesome


----------



## dawg2 (May 31, 2008)

On the hand when moving some rocks.  Didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 1, 2008)

"tried" to handle one when I was 5 and yes I still remember it well..


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 1, 2008)

i got the "sting" about 10 years ago loading a fat lighter stump in the truck, It hurt for about a hour. Then red for a few days.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 1, 2008)

Been stung quite a few times ...Might get a small hard knot
under the sting after a few days, and if the sting is real close
to your finfernail, you might loose a little skin around the nail
area...
Hurts like a big hornet, but little long term problems....Might be
numb for a few days, if it was a big scorpion.....


----------



## knifemaker (Jun 1, 2008)

Groveling for new red potates once, and got stung on the finger. Hurt about like those little 3/4 inch long wasps you see sometimes. Those new potates were worth it, and I don't remember it ever swelling.


----------



## h20fowlin (Jun 1, 2008)

They like to get under the bottom of your garage door padding. Then when you lift it up, they like to drop on things. 

I've been fortunate enough not to feel the wrath.

We have the little southern devils right? 

It's amazing how some folks get phobias about spiders, scorpions, and snakes...but will let there kids play all around fire ant beds.

There aint too much worse then what happens when  5 or 6 fire ants go to town on you.


----------



## Inatree (Jun 1, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> You win the manly award.  That's awesome



Not really, It hurt a lot more than I remembered


----------



## tok shooter (Jun 1, 2008)

I used to live in Nevada 70 miles outside of Las vegas and I got stung by one it hurt like all hades, after that I joined my freinds on revenge against them we went out at night and blacklighted them threw them in a 50 gallo can and lit a circle of fire around it then knocked it over ,, it was like sitting and watching a bug zapper go off


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 1, 2008)

Depends on the scorpion, but we had them all over in TX.  It was pretty much like a wasp sting.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 1, 2008)

usually makes the victim turn gay. be aware if you get the urge to shop for shoes.lol


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 1, 2008)

bearpugh said:


> usually makes the victim turn gay. be aware if you get the urge to shop for shoes.lol






And you've been stung how many times?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2008)

bearpugh said:


> usually makes the victim turn gay. be aware if you get the urge to shop for shoes.lol



This is true, Kenny fell in a whole nest of them, they tore his tail up....................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard their stings gave you a horrible craving for Zebra cakes as well.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I heard their stings gave you a horrible craving for Zebra cakes as well.....



Oh my..................................


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 1, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I heard their stings gave you a horrible craving for Zebra cakes as well.....



Who's that hot momma?


----------



## packrat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Sting*

We had them up till this year. We would find about 3 a week, usually behind the shower curtain or under a damp towel left in the bathroom or laundry room. Been stung on bottom of foot twice, leg once, arm once and worst of all, I put a shirt on and one got me 3 times in the armpit before I got the shirt off. We now have over 50 free ranging game chickens around the house and I have only found one scorpion this year. They hurt like fire, but I usually have less of an alergic reaction to them than I do a wasp or yellowjacket. Near the end of the summer you can see the females carrying about a dozen smaller ones on her back. Creepy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Who's that hot momma?



Don't know, but I kinda like to get to know her,  maybe even go fishing with her............................


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 1, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know, but I kinda like to get to know her,  maybe even go fishing with her............................



Just when did you fall into that nest of scorpions??


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 2, 2008)

lol you guys are crazy


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 2, 2008)

Indiana Jones says it's the little ones you have to worry about....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 2, 2008)

contender* said:


> Slipped my shoes on a couple months ago and one got me. I got that shoe off in record time!!!!
> It hurt but nothing to worry about.



Yep, same thing happened to me to.  Hurt like holy hades though.



tok shooter said:


> I used to live in Nevada 70 miles outside of Las vegas and I got stung by one it hurt like all hades, after that I joined my freinds on revenge against them we went out at night and blacklighted them threw them in a 50 gallo can and lit a circle of fire around it then knocked it over ,, it was like sitting and watching a bug zapper go off


  That sounds like some quality entertainment right there!!!!



KDarsey said:


> Indiana Jones says it's the little ones you have to worry about....


  The new movie is not so good.........


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 3, 2008)

ouch


----------



## hevishot (Jun 3, 2008)

a few times...feels about like a wasp sting to me. Sux, any way you look at it!


----------

